# Installing AUX Input kit on an 03 530i



## BMW530iGUY (Oct 16, 2003)

I just ordered the kit from Crevier and wondered if anyone had any instructions on removing the radio to plug this adapter in. 

I looked on BMWTIPS but didn't see anything. If you have any pics that would be great too. I have installed radios before so I am not a complete idiot..about 50% idiot, 50% not so much of an idiot is what my wife would say ;-) 

Any and all info is appreciated

Car is a 2003 530i with 10 Speaker non-dsp, non nav system


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

BMW530iGUY said:


> I just ordered the kit from Crevier and wondered if anyone had any instructions on removing the radio to plug this adapter in.
> 
> I looked on BMWTIPS but didn't see anything. If you have any pics that would be great too. I have installed radios before so I am not a complete idiot..about 50% idiot, 50% not so much of an idiot is what my wife would say ;-)
> 
> ...


1. *Remove the MID screen.* Pull off the volume knob. Directly below the shaft, there is a torx screw that needs to be turned ~1/4 turn to release it. The MID should just pull out.

2. *Remove the "head unit".* Once the MID is removed, you should see two brass colored posts protruding from the bottom of the tape/cd player. Right next to each of them, you'll see a small hole, inside there is a hex bolt that needs to be loosened in order to release the head unit.

That's it.


----------



## BMW530iGUY (Oct 16, 2003)

*You are the man! thanks for the quick/good info <nt>*



DKSF said:


> 1. *Remove the MID screen.* Pull off the volume knob. Directly below the shaft, there is a torx screw that needs to be turned ~1/4 turn to release it. The MID should just pull out.
> 
> 2. *Remove the "head unit".* Once the MID is removed, you should see two brass colored posts protruding from the bottom of the tape/cd player. Right next to each of them, you'll see a small hole, inside there is a hex bolt that needs to be loosened in order to release the head unit.
> 
> That's it.


----------

